# Lubin' those .32 & .36 Maxi-Balls.......



## gunner69 (Jan 16, 2013)

I own both a .32 and .36 muzzleloader.   I like to use the Maxi-ball in both rifles.   I can get the Maxi-balls off Gunbroker, pure led, but they are unlubed.   He sells them in batches of 250 postage included for about $25.00!   You can get muzzleloader lube, in cakes, from him too.  I had been using the nasty "Yellow Stuff" and applying by hand when I load the rifle.   A royal P.I.T.A. if you ask me.

Guess what.......????    Well I took a .30-06 case and ran it through my 9.3x62 sizing die (I will bet a .35 Whellen will work too).   Wa La, the fix is in!  The sized side is just a tad more than .32.   I then took a tube cutter and cut off the base of the case.   Hmmmm,  lookie here the bottom is just right for the .36.  The same guy that sells me the boolits has great blackpowder lube in cakes.   I place the boolits in a small pie tin and pour the warmed lube over them.   When they are well dried I "cookie cut" out the bullets in the size I am running the batch in.   What's left over in the lube tin goes into the next batch.   Have a friend that suggested using paper to wrap the individual bullets so they wouldn't get messy in my ball bag.   One heck of a improvement.......


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jan 16, 2013)

Awesome! You could also carry them in one of those speed loader tubes to avoid the mess.


----------



## gunner69 (Mar 3, 2013)

Update - Made a slight improvement.   For the .36 boolits I use a separate case so that I can keep "cookie cutting" and the lubed bullets fall out the top.   I also found that it is easier to "cut" the boolits while the lube is still warm.   Once the lube is cold or set it has a tendency to crack and not fill the boolit groves completely.   For the .45, .50 and .54 boolits I "cut" with the, no longer made, T/C lubers.


----------



## fishfryer (Mar 3, 2013)

gunner69 said:


> I own both a .32 and .36 muzzleloader.   I like to use the Maxi-ball in both rifles.   I can get the Maxi-balls off Gunbroker, pure led, but they are unlubed.   He sells them in batches of 250 postage included for about $25.00!   You can get muzzleloader lube, in cakes, from him too.  I had been using the nasty "Yellow Stuff" and applying by hand when I load the rifle.   A royal P.I.T.A. if you ask me.
> 
> Guess what.......????    Well I took a .30-06 case and ran it through my 9.3x62 sizing die (I will bet a .35 Whellen will work too).   Wa La, the fix is in!  The sized side is just a tad more than .32.   I then took a tube cutter and cut off the base of the case.   Hmmmm,  lookie here the bottom is just right for the .36.  The same guy that sells me the boolits has great blackpowder lube in cakes.   I place the boolits in a small pie tin and pour the warmed lube over them.   When they are well dried I "cookie cut" out the bullets in the size I am running the batch in.   What's left over in the lube tin goes into the next batch.   Have a friend that suggested using paper to wrap the individual bullets so they wouldn't get messy in my ball bag.   One heck of a improvement.......



That sounds like a good fix! I have those same two calibers. If I may,what are you shooting with those bullets? I've never shot anything but roundball in those rifles. Still trying to learn a better way.


----------



## gunner69 (Mar 4, 2013)

I have since used a seperate modified case for each caliber.   That way, with the .36 cal., you don't have to stop to punch out the lubed boolits.   The cut off case takes three lubed boolits.   You press up a little on the bottom boolit, then "cookie cut" the next boolit.   The next bullet being "cut" pushes and ejects a lubed bullet out the top.   Works great.....   For the .45, .50 and .54 I use one of the old T/C plastic lubers.   Be sure to "cut" the boolits before the lube sets up hard.   

With my .32 I use the Maxi's for target, squirrel and rabbit.   With my .36 I think that if I find a bobcat or 'yote I can "do" them too.


----------



## fishfryer (Mar 4, 2013)

gunner69 said:


> I have since used a seperate modified case for each caliber.   That way, with the .36 cal., you don't have to stop to punch out the lubed boolits.   The cut off case takes three lubed boolits.   You press up a little on the bottom boolit, then "cookie cut" the next boolit.   The next bullet being "cut" pushes and ejects a lubed bullet out the top.   Works great.....   For the .45, .50 and .54 I use one of the old T/C plastic lubers.   Be sure to "cut" the boolits before the lube sets up hard.
> 
> With my .32 I use the Maxi's for target, squirrel and rabbit.   With my .36 I think that if I find a bobcat or 'yote I can "do" them too.



Have you ever weighed those maxiballs? How is the accuracy,compared to a roundball?


----------



## White Horse (Mar 4, 2013)

Same questions Fishfryer asked, along with what sort of twist does the barrels of your rifles have? I have only ever shot roundballs in my .32, but I'd try a bullet if it would have a benefit in extra accuracy.

My .32 is very accurate with roundballs.


----------



## gunner69 (Mar 5, 2013)

There is a guy, from Spirit Lake Iowa, who sells on Gunbroker.   Makes an excellent blackpowder lube too, $10.00 a block shipped.   Name is blkpwdrsls

36cal Maxi's, 250 count, unlubed, free shipping for $25
32cal Maxis, 250 count, 100gr, unlubed, free ship for $25

The maxis shoot great and shoot a bit farther with more "whap."   With my .36 I think a 'yote would be no problem with them.  

Barrel is a 1 in 48.


----------



## White Horse (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for this info. I'm going to get hold of some of these bullets and try them out. Mine is in a 1 in 48" twist too. I guess that's the standard for .32.

What powder charge are you using? I normally shoot 30 grains of fffg in my .32.


----------



## gunner69 (Mar 8, 2013)

30 grains samw as you.......


----------

